# Corsair 650 watt nt



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich verfüge über ein 650watt netzteil von euch.

Derzeitiges System:
AMD Phenom 965
h50 kühler von euch
ASUS Crosshair III
ASUS 5870
2 x 320 gb spinpoint f1 im raid 0
2x2GB Gskill
dvd brenner
4 x 120 mm lüfter (led)

meint ihr da wäre noch luft für ein 5870 non oc?

gruß

smoothr3d


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

Sollte reichen Die 5870 genehmigt sich laut AMD 188 Watt unter Volllast, 
beim normalen Zocken sind es um die 150 Watt


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Jo, damit kannst du übertakten.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

jo dank dir, war zu faul zum rechner laut test geht das nt bis 750 stabil rauf is ja auch ein gescheites nt


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Mai 2010)

Keine Sorge - das Netzteil sollte dieses System locker antreiben


----------

